
Twitter Bets on Payouts to Rein in Talent Flight - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/twitter-bets-on-payouts-to-rein-in-talent-flight-1457571244
======
w1ntermute
Mirror, if you can't bypass the paywall:
[http://archive.is/GdD5V](http://archive.is/GdD5V)

------
bobby_9x
We shouldn't be lauding Twitter. They have done everything in their power to
stifle free speech and promote hate speech.

The last straw for me was the hit squad of special interest groups they
enlisted to search out and remove opposing viewpoints.

